# CDT vaccine...how often?



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am new to goats and i'm wondering about CDT vaccines. Sully is my oldest--he was born 6-11-11. He had his first CDT the day before i got him, on July 20th. Jakey is my baby, born on 8-13-11. I got him in October and he had his first CDT on the same day Sully had his second one--4 days ago. Both of them did great. My dad gave them their shots and i got the job of holding the goats (needles make me pass out so it could have been a disaster lol). Now that i realize that shots are more help than they are an extremely traumatic experience, i want to keep them on a schedule. Can someone help me set up that schedule? Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The first CD/T injection should always be followed with a booster injection 21 days later....same dose for all too...2cc, since your boys waited longer between the first and the booster, they should have the shot just given to them considered as the first dose....follow with the 2nd in 21 days and give another single dose a year from the second and yearly after that.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wandering.............. if you purchase a goat and they dont have the CDT would it be to late to give it to them at one year old?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

nope you can begin giving it to them no matter how old they are BUT like Liz said the very first injection they ever get needs to be followed 21 days later by a booster injection (the same shot/same dose) to make sure the immunity "registers" then every year after give it to them 1 time a year. 

Each and EVERY goat that I get/own gets the colorado serum brand CD/T and a pneumonia vaccination with a booster. Then I give them the yearly injections in April.

trust me---my buckling put a nail through his chin and into his mouth last weekend--WHAT a relief I felt at least knowing that he was protected against tetnus, which one of the diseases CD/T offers protection from.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Is the colorado serum the one I've heard mentioned that is less likely to cause a "site" reaction?


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I have another question. The vaccine says to use entire contents when first opened. Since i only have two goats i didnt need to use it all. Should i throw the rest away and get a new one?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep it refrigerated and wipe the top with alcohol...as long as you use sterile needles to puncture the top you can use it to the expiration date.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Arnt you sap. to give it to them at some point during preg??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

potentialfarm said:


> Is the colorado serum the one I've heard mentioned that is less likely to cause a "site" reaction?


That is the brand I prefer. I had used the BarVac one time and got a few reactions.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Arnt you sap. to give it to them at some point during preg??


If you can time it like that it is good to give the dam her yearly booster at 4 or so weeks pre kidding so the immunity passes to the kid for a while. It is thought that the kid would have immunity for a month or so until you do the first shot on the kid.


----------



## Letty (May 16, 2013)

All three of my Does never had a CD/T when I purchased them and each had 2 kids. So the Vet said to give the adults once a year and also give the Kids theirs since mothers hads on. the 2 youngest on the 8th of May 2013 was only 9 days old the 2 oldest kid were a month. He said to give them two more booster shots. 3 weeks apart. Question is if the Does never had a shot should I give them another one? The Vet never really said if I should give adults another. What do you all think?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Letty said:


> All three of my Does never had a CD/T when I purchased them and each had 2 kids. So the Vet said to give the adults once a year and also give the Kids theirs since mothers hads on. the 2 youngest on the 8th of May 2013 was only 9 days old the 2 oldest kid were a month. He said to give them two more booster shots. 3 weeks apart. Question is if the Does never had a shot should I give them another one? The Vet never really said if I should give adults another. What do you all think?


If the does had never had them before than yes, they should have a booster at 21 days after their first shot. i always give new goats a shot and a booster 3 weeks later just to be sure because a lot of time people forget the booster.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a question I gave our doe a CD/T booster now she has a lump at the injection site. is this normal?
also she is acting like she doesn't have any energy lately, really sluggish and weaned her kid a month early, but she is still nibbles on hay. I am lost not sure what to do!


----------

